# Resflor - need help with injecting



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Little background - the goats have had a cough since they got back from the breeder over a month ago (8-mos Nubians), but they all got worse last week.

The breeder said to try LA-200. I called the vet - she said go ahead with LA-200, and if it wasn't any better after the treatment (dose every other day for total of 3 doses), to go to TSC and get Penicillin, and try that. 

I called after the last day of LA-200 and told her that they weren't any better - could she prescribe NuFlor so I can give them that? (based on what I had read on here). Went and got it, but she gave me Resflor instead - gave them their first dose today.

That stuff is SO THICK I could hardly inject it into them!!!! I was using size 18 needles, and could hardly push it into them! And they need 6 mL, so the plunger was all the way out to the end, making it more difficult. :grit:

What needle size should I be using to make this easier? :shrug:

And have any of you used Resflor before? What's the difference between Resflor and Nuflor? The vet & I had talked about two different kinds, and I though when we were done with the conversation, I was going to pick up Nuflor...

What makes it worse is one of my does has a reaction to shots - she limps for DAYS after getting them. The vet said I could give her a baby aspirin for three days in a row. Poor girl - this one was rough, cuz it took soooo long to get it all in :Bawling:


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Resflor is nuflor with banamine.
Nuflor is quite thick also, and requires a 20 guage needle. If resflor is thicker you may need an 18 guage.
No big deal, those 18 guages are the same that cats and dogs get for sub q fluids.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

la-200 should flow ok in a 18g needle. that is the standard we use on humans. just make sure there is space to push the fluid.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you giving the shots IM or sub-q? I just had this problem with nuflor being so thick and it was freezing cold out which made it worse. My vet said to put it in warm water which helps a bit or to draw the syringes in the house and tuck them in your armpits to keep them warm.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

What Andabigmac said.
Let syringe warm up in your hand or under your armpit.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll try warming the syringe. The bottle was in the house, and I brought it out about an hour before. I'll get a larger syringe too - that was definitely part of the problem. It was hard to push in since the plunger was so far out at the end.

Thanks for letting me know that it has banamine in it! I was going to give Millie banamine or aspirin, so that's very good to know!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Resflor is the same as Nuflor and it only has Banamine IF it says GOLD. You can get 16 gauge needles and 12cc syringes at the feed store (TSC, etc.) The "warmer it up/armpit" thing should help you dispense it. 

Reactions are common. The bottle says to give in the neck (don't do that, unless you want to see them drop in screaming pain...just saying.) I have used Nuflor and Resflor Gold. The Resflor Gold does seem to have less reaction. Also, I would give it sub-Q. I've done both and sub-Q works well with less reaction.

Vet probably gave Resflor instead of Nuflor because it is the same drug and Resflor is CONSIDERABLY cheaper.


----------

